# Best between the Sigelei 30W, Evic Supreme 30W, Innolkin Svd 2.0



## Phrozin

Hi, I recently joined the vaping scene and love it a lot, but ran into a little snag. My first battery mod, a Innokin SVD 1.0 gave me problems with power button that works 7/10 times. This seems to be a problem of that model. Luckily my vendor replaced it with a MVP 2.0, so I'm still stinky free.

I would however still like to have a regulated battery mod which can utilize the 18650 battery as I stated in my first post that I do hiking and would like to carry batteries for that purpose.

I'm looking towards the Sigelei 30W and Evic Supreme 30W. I'm a little afraid now of Innokin's SVD's(however the MVP2.0 works fine).

I'm asking the pro's and users of the device to please give their opinions and advise on these units.
As a Noob I'm still using my Aspire Nautilus mini( just a lovely tank). I also know about the dangers of using high watts on these tanks so I'll still use it at the normal 8-10W on the 1.8Ohm coils.
I would however like to be future proof when I decide to build my own coils if I get a russian or Kayfun RBA.

My questions on the above is regarding built quality like power button switch and connection between aero and battery.

I have to add that I lean already to the sigelei 30W due to the chip they use and aero that flush mounts( evic supreme seems to have problem there as one youtube review states). It seems their display is better outside in daylight.

So in the end if I can get a regulated mod with 18650 battery (that can do sub-ohm for future) and has decent build quality for its price range or replaceable parts, I would be so happy.
My wife will  if I buy another mod soon...
Someone suggested a Provari P3 to me...I nearly got a stroke when I saw the price, so that is outa the question

Your advise is always appreciated


----------



## rogue zombie

Personally, I'd go for the SVD 2 because the others are a little old now.

Also because of the DNA board.

But the others do give you 10watts more, so...

I wouldn't care - I wouldn't use the extra power because of my vaping preferences. I'm not a fan of vapour I can noticeably call "warm".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can highly recommend the Sigelei... I have two of the 20W versions and despite using REO's almost predominately I love my Sigelei's so much I haven't parted with them. I do use them when I'm testing new commercial tanks and new juices using the Nautilus tanks and others!

I also hated my SVD 1.0 and highly unlikely I would buy the new version despite the rave reviews it's getting... but it may be worth waiting a few weeks to see how the SVD 2 works out because it is certainly leading edge technology.

And like you I never vape higher than 15 watts on electronic mods and still can't work out why anyone would even want to?

If you have set your mind on a Sigelei 30W then keep an eye on the classifieds because there is no doubt they will start to appear there soon as people buy the latest and greatest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phrozin

Thanks for replying, guys..only thing that worries me on the Sigelei 30 is what I just found on other forum about problem with battery connecting. See they replaced with newer bottom cap :
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...74074-how-do-you-like-your-sigelei-30w-4.html

Then they say further that top cap also moves and loose connection(post #84):
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ssion/575672-sigelei-30w-owners-thread-9.html

I'm so confused about what battery mod would be most durable and trouble free Is there light at the end of the tunnel...

Regarding the SVD 2.0...I suppose I't will work fine with RBA's if you stick to it's watt's( or ohm) range when building coils?
I saw P Busardo review on youtube about Svd2.0 so far as I can tell, vendor must just check if endcap closes without gap according to him(quality control issues), further he seems rather pleased(even fire button better designed than previous version)


----------



## rogue zombie

"Suppose it will work fine"

As far as I know it will go down to 0.5 ohms, and 20 watts on a quality board... Im sure it will work plenty fine with a RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Get a Hana or even better get a hana but if you really want something strong and durable get a hana

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What puts me off about the sigelei and the evic are the big plastic sections housing the screens, I would personally go for the SVD 2.0 given these 3 choices, even though it's the least powerful device on the list. Like the original SVD it's built for business, you won't need to worry about the pretty plastic bits getting scratched. I have 3 of the original SVDs and had the fire button problem with one of them, fairly easy to repair.

I'm on the fence with the Hana clones. It is a very practical design and I'd love to get one but I've heard too many reports of them packing up (electronic failures?) relatively soon after they're put to use. There have been more than a few broken hanas sold in the classifieds already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

i think @jtgrey is right. go for the hana. its a much more durable option too.
i have an svd 1.0 and its the biggest frustration ever. for a noob it will be awesome tho. as you have yet to discover sub ohming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

BumbleBee said:


> What puts me off about the sigelei and the evic are the big plastic sections housing the screens, I would personally go for the SVD 2.0 given these 3 choices, even though it's the least powerful device on the list. Like the original SVD it's built for business, you won't need to worry about the pretty plastic bits getting scratched. I have 3 of the original SVDs and had the fire button problem with one of them, fairly easy to repair.
> 
> I'm on the fence with the Hana clones. It is a very practical design and I'd love to get one but I've heard too many reports of them packing up (electronic failures?) relatively soon after they're put to use. There have been more than a few broken hanas sold in the classifieds already.


Yip I bought the broken ones ! All of them up and running now . You see they are quite easy to fix and so far the hana that a bought from @Marzuq haven't given me any problems and it is my every day vape mod . And I work outside in the bush every day . So ja for me personally the hana is a tough little bugger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

jtgrey said:


> Yip I bought the broken ones ! All of them up and running now . You see they are quite easy to fix and so far the hana that a bought from @Marzuq haven't given me any problems and it is my every day vape mod . And I work outside in the bush every day . So ja for me personally the hana is a tough little bugger



excellent to hear she is still treating you well @jtgrey 
personally i have had 3 different hana mods. all of which i had no issues with and all of them sold without any effort. 2 of which i didnt even advertise. so even if the mod isnt for you, you will be able to sell it off with ease


----------



## BumbleBee

This may be going slightly away from the original post but still relevant....

@jtgrey you say the fixes are easy, is it just a matter of fixing a broken wire or dry solder joint? I was under the impression that the circuitry on the cloned "chips" was the problem. If it's as simple as just soldering a wire back then I would seriously reconsider the Hana clones as a contender in @Phrozin 's list of choices.


----------



## jtgrey

BumbleBee said:


> This may be going slightly away from the original post but still relevant....
> 
> @jtgrey you say the fixes are easy, is it just a matter of fixing a broken wire or dry solder joint? I was under the impression that the circuitry on the cloned "chips" was the problem. If it's as simple as just soldering a wire back then I would seriously reconsider the Hana clones as a contender in @Phrozin 's list of choices.


Yes @BumbleBee Always something stupid like the solder at the 510 pin . I have never had any problems with the chip . I have 8 of them at the moment. You will not be disappointed .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey

Oh and just a heads up for anyone reading my post ... I am not interested in selling any of mine but I am willing to buy more . Think I am a hanaholic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Phrozin

Thanks all for replying
I decided to buy the SVD 2.0 from Vapeden and most concerns already discussed with vendor and in the event of a problem that could arise , she will help me solve it speedily. Very friendly service
I will however test the device and post my findings comparing the the SVD 1.0 and SVD 2.0 on the site

@BumbleBee , I would like to know how you fixed your svd 1.0..I'm going to try the 0-ring behind brass pin on top connector. If you don't mind can I pm you in future if I ran in a snag when attempting this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Phrozin said:


> Thanks all for replying
> I decided to buy the SVD 2.0 from Vapeden and most concerns already discussed with vendor and in the event of a problem that could arise , she will help me solve it speedily. Very friendly service
> I will however test the device and post my findings comparing the the SVD 1.0 and SVD 2.0 on the site
> 
> @BumbleBee , I would like to know how you fixed your svd 1.0..I'm going to try the 0-ring behind brass pin on top connector. If you don't mind can I pm you in future if I ran in a snag when attempting this?


Congrats on that SVD 2.0, I'm pretty sure you're going to love it 

I had issues with the fire button on one of my svds, the positive pins on the 510 connectors have never given me any issues. You're welcome to drop me a PM if you need help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the SVD 2 @Phrozin. Let us know how you find using it after you've had a few days to settle in and take it through it's paces. Will be helpful to many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phrozin

Ok, just a note on the SVD 2.0 , it seems the only problem noticed is that on the Black model the end cap doesn't screw in so that it's flush with most 18650 batteries. This can be seen on P Busardo's review as well on Youtube. So the stainless is the way to go. Vapeden where I ordered mine confirmed it. I anyway wanted stainless.

@Silver ,I will have my SVD 2.0 next week near Wednesday and will put it through it's paces My review will mainly be based on build quality and durability. I only have a iclear30 and nautilus mini with coils running @ 1.8ohms so I can't test it with rebuildables yet, but that will happen in near future I already thinking in the way of a Russian 91, Fogger or Kayfun. Think I will go the russian way because a user here did a comparison (can't remember who) and I like the pro's and can live with the con's of a Russian91

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing wrong with the Nautilus Mini @Phrozin - it is an incredible performer
All the best for the SVD 2 when you get it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Phrozin said:


> Ok, just a note on the SVD 2.0 , it seems the only problem noticed is that on the Black model the end cap doesn't screw in so that it's flush with most 18650 batteries. This can be seen on P Busardo's review as well on Youtube. So the stainless is the way to go. Vapeden where I ordered mine confirmed it. I anyway wanted stainless.
> 
> @Silver ,I will have my SVD 2.0 next week near Wednesday and will put it through it's paces My review will mainly be based on build quality and durability. I only have a iclear30 and nautilus mini with coils running @ 1.8ohms so I can't test it with rebuildables yet, but that will happen in near future I already thinking in the way of a Russian 91, Fogger or Kayfun. Think I will go the russian way because a user here did a comparison (can't remember who) and I like the pro's and can live with the con's of a Russian91



Add the Lemo to your wishlist - at the top, unless you can get an authentic Russian/Kayfun. It's a beast - I have hardly looked at my Kayfun since getting it  I will need to get at least one or two more...soon.

Sir Vape has them in stock now for R480:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eleaf-lemo-rba-now-available-at-sir-vape.6970/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eagle

I have been using my SVD 2.0 for 4 days now and I must say that I am very impressed. It's my first VW mod device as I used a Vision Spinner 2 prior to this. Been using the SVD 2.0 in conjunction with my Nautilus Mini and I'm tasting some of my juices better than I ever did than when using it on my Vision Spinner 2. Where before I had to charge my Vision Spinner 2 on a daily basis, my Efest 3100mAh 18650 battery lasted 4 days in my SVD 2.0 - I'm sure this would vary depending on how often you vape. The voltage output on the SVD 2.0 remained constant throughout the whole time and experienced zero reduction in performance. The device has a very solid feel to it and am very impressed with the build quality - even if I dropped it I'm confident it would survive. The box even states that the metal buttons are water resistant. I purchased the silver device and all the tubes fit perfectly flush.The device is large with the longer extension tube on, but it doesn't feel too large at all. You could always use the smaller battery tube and battery which would make the device much smaller. The device also comes with a very nice case to hold the device and batteries - much better build quality than any other case I have previously purchased.

The only thing I found odd with the SVD 2.0 was that it reads my 1.8 ohm BVC coil as 2.3 ohms. I just increased my wattage to 10 watts and it just kept on performing. When locking in the wattage by holding the + and - buttons, the setting usually jumps 0.1 watts but I think this is because its almost impossible to press both the buttons at precisely the same time - you always end up pushing one before the other resulting in it jumping up or down 0.1 watts. This is easy to overcome by setting the required wattage 0.1 watts up or down prior to locking in the wattage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Phrozin

Ok, got the SVD 2.0 and so far very good experience...will give comparison review after month of testing between svd 1.0 and 2.0 (just had to add that most of my concerns regarding buttons is resolved so far and it seems the 18650 button top batteries may be to long->end cap can't screw on. Flat tops fine)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eagle

The SVD 2.0 with my Nautilus Mega... an awesome combination of beauty and performance!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

